# How much to feed a toy poodle



## sunfunartist

How much food do you feed your toy poodle? 

I adopted a toy poodle (7.5lb on the skinny side) that seems to be a picky eater. She had terrible upset stomach about a week ago and was trying to eat things off the ground. Turns out she has hookworms. She is being treated for that. I noticed today she left most of her food and her stomach is starting to gurgle again. Ugh.. she also coughs allot and night. Her tracheal is very sensitive. Seems only to starts at night. Her teeth are fine they have been cleaned. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm

I calculate that Poppy needs around 225 kcals a day, and Sophy rather less, based on our usual amount of exercise. I cook for them myself, and reckon that 100g/3.5 ounces of my standard mixes average 200kcals or so, which leaves the rest for treats, etc. I don't think it is possible to know how much to feed without knowing the calorific value of the food. Most commercial foods recommend rather a lot - trial and error may be the best way to establish the best amount of those. If your little one has been suffering from a painful stomach you may find a bland diet helps to get her eating again - chicken and rice, scrambled eggs, and similar foods.


----------



## Skylar

The medication to treat hookworm could be causing a little temporary stomach upset during treatment which should disappear.

Could she have kennel cough?


----------



## Dechi

My toy is 6 pounds and eats about 1/4 cup per day in winter, when less active and a little more in summer.

He was very, very finicky at first and would sometimes go for 48 hours without eating. I made sure I got a brand of kibbles he liked and stuck to it. When he didn't eat, I took away his food after 15 minutes. It took about 3 months, maybe a little more, and now he almost never skips a meal. Sometimes he'll leave some in the bowl, but will eat a complete meal the next day.

My dogs get fed once a day with occasional treats during the day.


----------



## peepers

So much depends on your toys activity level, size, and the type of food given. Our 4.5 lb toy walks approx. 2.5 miles per day. A handful of kibble per day, with a tablespoon of canned in the morning and eve. With Pierre age has not been a factor, he just turned 7 and we haven't cut down the amounts.


----------



## twyla

Hookworms can affect a dog's appetite, if not advised already she should be on supplements. Speak with your vet on what to do to help her appetite.


----------



## sunfunartist

Thanks, she finished her first round of worm meds last Wednesday. In two weeks she gets another 3 day dose. And then a checkup. What seems to happen frequently is she will eat very little for breakfast and then by evening time her stomach starts to gurgle and wants to eat grass and things off the ground. Loss of appetite. Last time it cost me allot at the vet's thinking she may have ingested something. Maybe the hookworms are not fully gone yet? 

My mini poodle is a fussy eater he has gone 48 hours without eating. No stomach issues. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lisasgirl

Do you only feed one time per day? For an upset stomach, I'd recommend feeding small meals several times a day instead. Try bland foods like boiled chicken, rice, cottage cheese, etc.


----------



## snow0160

I adopted a 1 year old pomeranian a few years ago. He weighed roughly 2.5 lbs. He was a bit sickly when I got him so we were generous with our portions. This dog was also a pretty picky eater and meticulously takes one kibble out of his bowl and eats it at the corner of the room. Now he is 6 years old and football shaped and is overweight. You really can't feel his rib cage that well anymore. He has been on Acana Regionals since he's lived with us and he only weighs 6 lbs currently. He has been on a diet for about a year now and he is still overweight. The vet just said to give him less food. I think we should start weighing his food because it is easy to overfeed a tiny dog.


----------



## fjm

Poppy eats grass when her stomach is uncomfortable and vomiting would relieve it. She is restless, lip licks, bows with her forelegs stretched out, and constantly asks to go out to find the right kind of grass. One night I got really worried about bloat, she was so uncomfortable. Eventually she is sick and all is well. In her case it is down to bolting too much food, or large pieces of food, and is easily avoided by cutting her meat into smaller pieces and feeding it to her a little at a time. I can well imagine that dead and dying hookworms could cause similar sensations, especially in an otherwise empty stomach. I'd try several small, bland meals a day. Simmer a chicken breast and a cup of rice in 6 or 7 cups of water, or even more, until they are both very well cooked - you want the rice to be very soft and rather wet. Cut the chicken into small pieces and feed a tablespoonful of the mix four times a day - more if she seems hungry. I wouldn't think of her as annoyingly picky, more as a convalescent dog who needs her appetite tempting, and needs to eat regularly to support her recovery.


----------



## sunfunartist

Thank you, I have been giving her some food at lunch time. That seems to work right now. It is not ideal. I work from home and can do this for now. Her second round of worm treatment is next week. Poor thing is soo skinny yet I feed her 1/4 cup and 1/8 canned Hills ID meat twice a day and a little bit at lunch time. I took away anything she could eat like house plants if I'm out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm

If she is your only dog perhaps you could try free feeding - give her canned and a little kibble for breakfast, and then leave a serving of kibble down for her to browse on during the day, with more canned and kibble at supper time. It works well for many dogs, especially small, non-greedy ones.


----------

